
The Grace of Manta Rays - dnetesn
http://oceans.nautil.us/feature/590/the-grace-of-manta-rays
======
kirrent
Douglas Adams wrote about his experience swimming with Manta Rays in an
article which is, to me, amongst his best bits of writing
([https://douglasadams.com/dna/980707-08-a.html](https://douglasadams.com/dna/980707-08-a.html)).

As a kid living on a boat on the east coast of Australia I have some happy
memories of watching manta rays feed at the surface nearby. Happy once I'd
realised that the wing tips silently breaking the surface weren't shark fins.
They really do move absurdly gracefully, unlike anything else I've ever seen
in the ocean.

------
ciguy
I had the privilege of diving with Manta Rays in Hawaii a few years ago. They
come to a specific bay to feed on plankton each night.

Seeing these 1000 pound animals glide through the water so peacefully was
surreal. In some cases they came just a few feet from us which was somewhat
terrifying as they really are massive. We had to sit down and hold onto rocks
on the ocean floor. They are harmless but could easily injure someone
accidentally due to sheer size.

~~~
lytfyre
A few years ago I did probably the same dive, just off the big island. Sharks
and whales are both _impressive_, but they don't have the sheer alien grace
about them and their movement.

It remains one of the most fantastic experiences I've ever had, above or below
the water.

~~~
ciguy
Same for me. I rate it among the top 5 experiences of my life. And I have been
traveling the world doing all kinds of adventure sports for many years.

